
"One Move Too Many". The $3750 rock-climbing book. - heelhook
http://www.amazon.com/One-Move-Too-Many-Understand/dp/3928026208
======
Pinckney
Probably related to this:

[http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=358](http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=358)

------
sdoowpilihp
Two of my favorite things. Edge cases in code, and climbing. Who would have
thought they could come together so beautifully.

------
rueda001
An example of Algorithms gone rogue?

